# Breeding decisions: PennHIP vs. OFA



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes.....good article. Do you think all PennHip certified vets practice good technique with positioning or does one need to be selective with which vet they choose? 
Tess


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm not a breeder but that article seems geered towards increasing profits. His first argument for PennHip is it can be done earlier and you can get "an extra litter or two of breeding, more than paying for the cost of the examination." His reasons for using both PennHip and OFA are b/c it's more marketable and most puppy buyers aren't going to want to listen to why Pennhip is just as good or better. Well if the breeder's reason for using Pennhip is to breed the dog earlier and get an extra litter or two, no wonder.


----------

